# If modern anarchists fought in spain (cartoons)



## pigpen (Jun 25, 2014)

So i randomly happened upon these political cartoons, most of which are pretty good...

http://rednblacksalamander.deviantart.com/art/If-Modern-Anarchists-Fought-in-Spain-Part-6-459532584

http://rednblacksalamander.deviantart.com/art/If-Modern-Anarchists-Fought-in-Spain-Part-8-461126326

the above are two of my favorites. 

http://rednblacksalamander.deviantart.com/art/Trigger-Warning-racism-444785002

this ones pretty good too


----------



## Thrasymachus (Jul 3, 2014)

Haha, too true. Large number of the mostly white, relatively privileged North American anarchists also even often let a few also privileged Anarchist People of Color(APOC) go to their stupid gatherings and disrupt them with privilege quilting games or even beat them up! Anarchism is all about pseudo posturing against the dominant society and not real posturing against it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 4, 2014)

i agree that there's a lot wrong with the anarchist movement, but i don't think they're all pseudo posturing dickwads. there's a lot of great people doing good things out there.


----------



## MFB (Jul 6, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned; opposite sides of the same evil....

But yea, chuckles!


----------

